# 4 Tuesday Again



## sawhorseray (Jun 14, 2022)

An old blacksmith realized he was going to have to retire soon, so he picked out a strong young man to become his apprentice.

The old fellow was crabby and exacting. "Don't ask me a lot of questions" he told the boy, "Just do whatever I tell you to do."

One day the old blacksmith took an iron out of the forge and laid it on the anvil. "Get the hammer over there. When I nod my head, hit it real good and hard."

The town is currently looking for a new blacksmith.


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 14, 2022)

Good ones RAY love the message from the pulpit 

Keith


----------



## robrpb (Jun 14, 2022)

Thanks for the laughs Ray.

Rob


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 14, 2022)

Oh man thanks for the giggles......Especially the last 3!
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 14, 2022)

I must have my head in the toilet today, but I love the "pee on the seat" and the "toilet brush" jokes.
Gary


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 14, 2022)

That’s a good laugh. The Blacksmith joke sounds like something my oldest would do to spite me!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 14, 2022)

All good!


----------



## Lant-ern (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 15, 2022)

Now them right thar a funny Ray

Chris


----------

